# Amf Roadmaster Cleveland welding rare?



## All bikes (Jan 31, 2017)

Well a friend of mine has this bike and is wondering if it is rare and the value of it. Looks mostly original to me, cool styling. Any info, advertisements would be great, thanks 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ca. 1955 Pleasureliner. Not rare--few bikes from the 50s are. Value is what he and you agree on. If you want to get a ball park do some searches here on the forum or Ebay sold auctions to get an idea. V/r Shawn


----------



## All bikes (Jan 31, 2017)

Okay cool thanks for the fast response and knowledge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 1, 2017)

Mid 50's Roadmaster. These were the years that Companies were phasing out balloon tires and going with the smaller 26x1.75 tires, even though the frames were still huge. Similar to what car companies were doing at the same time, using 14" wheels instead of 15". The sad part is that the "middleweight" status gives your bike a lower value than it's older, balloon tire models. Still collectible, and a good looking bike. I'd ballpark the value around $500


----------



## Kstone (Feb 3, 2017)

Just tickled pink to see another one of these surface! I've been restoring one similar and feel like it's impossible to find references of similar bikes. I'm not good with the value...But I think it's a great find personally...And I know that light on her is atleast worth $100


----------

